# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Virus në Facebook!

## prenceedi

120 milion antaret e facebook gjenden ne shenjester te nje virusi qe shfrytezon sistemin e shkembimit te mesazheve. Dhe nepermjet kesaj vjedh te dhena te rendesishme si psh: numrin e bankomatit kartes se kreditit.Virusi ka prekur deri tani nje nr te vogel anetaresh thote Bari Snit perfaqesues i facebook
  Virusi i quajtur "Koobface" dergon msazhe tek e gjithe lista e miqeve te atij qe eshte infektuar me tituj qe terheqin vemendjen 
  Keto mesazhe u lejojne perdoruesve te vizitojne faqen e internetit e cila u kerkon te zbresin nje program i maskuar ky si psh: Flash Player i Adobe.
  Nese perdoruesi zbret programin mer edhe virusin. Dhe kur perdoruesi perdor Google,Yahoo,MSN i vidhen te dhenat personale

                                                            Mar nga: news in.gr

----------


## Borix

me tere keta anetare qe ka facebook, nje pjese teper e mire jane komplet idiota qe ruajne te dhena personale ne nje databaze qe shfrytezohet edhe per arsye investigative (kur therret detyra - guess where!).

----------


## white-knight

Scotland Yard!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Te vesh numrat e CC ne FB eshte ti biesh murit me koke.Pupupuppupu sa injorante te pasur ka kjo bote..

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Mendoj se e ka vendin te Lajme Nga Informatika....

----------


## prenceedi

> Mendoj se e ka vendin te Lajme Nga Informatika....


  Mu duk me e arsyeshme ta vendos ketu.
  Kemi te bejme me sulm ndaj PC-ve.
  Jo se ajo qe thoni ju eshte e gabuar se mbi te gjitha eshte nje lajm.: :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po mire ore une thash MENDOJ.

----------


## xfiles

Ky nuk eshte virus, eshte metode klasike per ti terhequr njerzit ne site web qe permbajne viruse.
Dyshoj se ka njeri qe vendos numrin e llogarise bankare ne facebook, me duket se ky lajme eshte shume i tepruar dhe per me teper jo i mire informuar. Siç e kane zakonisht lajmet shume zhurme per asgje.

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

do te jet shkatrrim total per facebook

----------


## prenceedi

> Ky nuk eshte virus, eshte metode klasike per ti terhequr njerzit ne site web qe permbajne viruse.
> Dyshoj se ka njeri qe vendos numrin e llogarise bankare ne facebook, me duket se ky lajme eshte shume i tepruar dhe per me teper jo i mire informuar. Siç e kane zakonisht lajmet shume zhurme per asgje.


  Edhe une mendoj se nuk ka budallenj qe vene nr e kartes se kreditit ne facebook por ka nga ata qe bejne blerje ne internet nepermjet kartave te kreditit

----------


## Apollyon

Ky virus eshte perhap nga ato qe luajn Texas Hold'Em ne facebook, arsyea eshte per te vjedh chipsat qe kan te gjith lojtaret ne accountet e tyre. SHum adresa jan ber hack nga hackera lebanese apo turq etj etj.. edhe vazhdojne akoma. Por nuk eshte arsyea vjedhja e accountit, arsyea e vetme eshte marrja e chipsave (te cilet i shesin me lek) Nuk eshte i ri ky virus, ka muaj qe ka nis te behet hack facebook, un jam vizitor i rregullt i facebook, edhe te them te drejten me kan ardh dhjetra e-maile te tille.. por asnjeher si kam klikuar sepse e di qe jan viruse. Ndaj e mira te mirave eshte qe asnje mos ti klikoje.

----------


## Darius

Virusi ishte shume i ndyre sepse e hengra dhe une. Nuk eshte vetem neper aplikime si poker apo blackjack po edhe me video. Psh si e mora une ishte nepermjet nje video ku mu kerkua te shkarkoj adobe flashplayer dhe ndonese e kisha ne browser perseri mu kerkua si aplikim. Aty e mora dhe fillimisht shkaterroi antivirusin (nortonin) dhe me pas filloi te gerryente gjithe sistemin. E vetmja mundesi ishte te beja recovery se me pastrim sbehej fjale. Keshtuqe kujdes se eshte shume i keq si virus.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Virusi ishte shume i ndyre sepse e hengra dhe une. Nuk eshte vetem neper aplikime si poker apo blackjack po edhe me video. Psh si e mora une ishte nepermjet nje video ku mu kerkua te shkarkoj adobe flashplayer dhe ndonese e kisha ne browser perseri mu kerkua si aplikim. Aty e mora dhe fillimisht shkaterroi antivirusin (nortonin) dhe me pas filloi te gerryente gjithe sistemin. E vetmja mundesi ishte te beja recovery se me pastrim sbehej fjale. Keshtuqe kujdes se eshte shume i keq si virus.


Ja pse nuk i kam qef Facebook-Hi5-My Space-Tagged-etj etj...

----------


## Apollyon

> Virusi ishte shume i ndyre sepse e hengra dhe une. Nuk eshte vetem neper aplikime si poker apo blackjack po edhe me video. Psh si e mora une ishte nepermjet nje video ku mu kerkua te shkarkoj adobe flashplayer dhe ndonese e kisha ne browser perseri mu kerkua si aplikim. Aty e mora dhe fillimisht shkaterroi antivirusin (nortonin) dhe me pas filloi te gerryente gjithe sistemin. E vetmja mundesi ishte te beja recovery se me pastrim sbehej fjale. Keshtuqe kujdes se eshte shume i keq si virus.


Mos befshin hajer ishalla.

----------


## erioni_el

eshte virus ose hackim nga persona  mua me ka ndodhur dhe  me moren pas te fafebook  pastaj kompania  kishte dyshime dhe me dergoi nje email  ku me treg qe ka mundesi qe te kene mare pas dhe  duhet ta nderroni pasi e nderrova  tani jam ne rregull , per momentin :=)=

----------


## piercing_boy

Ku me e gjete kete virusin ???mos ma hiqni postimin...

----------


## Aldi1

Tashti ky virus perdoret dhe nga shqiptaret per te vjedh te tjeret ne texas holdem poker "chipsat"

----------

